# Hilarious clip....



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

http://www.big-boys.com/articles/holditin.html

Had tears rolling down my face... :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

That's bl**dy hilarious :lol:

Do you think he ever worked on TV again?


----------



## EDZ26 (Jul 13, 2004)

The first time i watched this i thought it was funny, im not on the 80th time of watching it, and it just gets funnier!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

scott28tt said:


> That's bl**dy hilarious :lol:
> 
> Do you think he ever worked on TV again?


I was just talking to my colleague about that - surely he can't be trusted on live telly again!

I can't stop watching it... :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Does anyone know what they were talking baout? It looks fairly serious.

Not that it stopped me creasing up though. :lol:


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

you couldn`t write it !!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Download link if anyone wants it instead of streaming it.

http://media5.big-boys.com/content/holditin.wmv


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Fantastic - how to brighten up a dark damp Wednesday night.

Moley


----------



## EDZ26 (Jul 13, 2004)

Heres a Bigger version, listen to when the guy in the crowd asks a question! my throat hurts from laughing from this!!

http://www.big-boys.com/articles/holditin2.html


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

EDZ26 said:


> Heres a Bigger version, listen to when the guy in the crowd asks a question! my throat hurts from laughing from this!!
> 
> http://www.big-boys.com/articles/holditin2.html


OMG, nearly did some damage myself. This is so funny.

Is it Dutch - the rest of the audience don't seem to have a sense of humour 

Moley


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Near the beginning, is the guy in the blue jacket behind "squeak" doing his best not to show his laughter?


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

Kell said:


> Does anyone know what they were talking baout? It looks fairly serious.
> 
> Not that it stopped me creasing up though. :lol:


My Dutch isn't that good, but I think the woman went into hospital and when she woke up from the anaesthetic she was unable to move and has been in a wheel chair since.

Her misfortune is that they are talking about how it has affected their sex life.

Still very funny though.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

After seeing the 2nd one - surely this is a piss take Alan Partridge style?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Hev x


----------

